# best tablet below $250



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

What is the best tablet below $250,available in Indian market, with USB and Wi-Fi support ? Where could I compare the products ? :sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What are you going to be using it for?

Do you want Android or Windows?


----------



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

Android , latest version..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You would be much better off searching the Indian market as we would have no idea what is available, in your country. Shipping, if available, would cost too much.

BG


----------



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

samsung galaxy tab 10 is not available. how can i get it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When it is available in your country is when you can get it.


----------



## GarryJP (Oct 22, 2013)

I advise you better search the market in your region and choose the most appropriate tablet according to your budget.


----------

